# Schwinn Auto Cycle Deluxe Double Duty



## Phattiremike (Jan 27, 2019)

Have a look at this beauty... I picked up a 1938 Auto-Cycle Deluxe with a double duty fork in blue and cream.

Very nicely restored (west coast) and done many years ago with red pins and great chrome. This Excelsior has a double duty fork that's not been cut down, a fore brake and  cross bar handle bars w/ EA buttons and a speedo, pogo seat, large rear reflector, chrome guard and rear rack with a fender bomb and duel lights up front!!!  The handle bar is OG but the x bar may be a good reproduction, I'm trying to get that confirmed by a former caretaker who also shared the interesting chain of custody, this bikes worked itself around various well known collectors and CABE members over the years.

The bike is at a buddies body shop, I'm trying to color match the blue paint for a small chip.  These are the pictures I took last week when I dropped it off, when the bike comes back I'll shoot better photo's.

Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2019)

Beautiful!!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 27, 2019)

Super nice bike!


----------



## Eddieman (Jan 27, 2019)

Super for sure!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 27, 2019)

Stunning! Love that blue & Red trim combo


----------



## kreika (Jan 27, 2019)

Hole E Smokes, me likey ,me want. Lol. Congrats beautiful machine!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2019)

Congratulations!
If Bob U. did the resto, send him an inquiry on its provenance.
@bobcycles


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow! Great bike Mike!!!


----------



## ballooney (Jan 27, 2019)

kadsufo;iaekgngio;dzhnr/lkwnlkRSGl/JliKWRGn/lkmdgr.bfcnvlk ,

I like it!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 27, 2019)

Congrats 
That’s a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2019)

I love it, congratulations on another fine acquisition.

I would love to see a good photo of it alongside your green Ranger Motorbike.


----------



## tryder (Jan 27, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Have a look at this beauty... I picked up a 1938 Auto-Cycle Deluxe with a double duty fork in blue and cream.
> 
> Very nicely restored (west coast) and done many years ago with red pins and great chrome. This Excelsior has a double duty fork that's not been cut down, a fore brake and  cross bar handle bars w/ EA buttons and a speedo, pogo seat, large rear reflector, chrome guard and rear rack with a fender bomb and duel lights up front!!!  The handle bar is OG but the x bar may be a good reproduction, I'm trying to get that confirmed by a former caretaker who also shared the interesting chain of custody, this bikes worked itself around various well known collectors and CABE members over the years.
> 
> ...



It's beautiful.
Congratulations.


----------



## deepsouth (Jan 27, 2019)

Congratulations Mike. It's a beauty!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 27, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> I love it, congratulations on another fine acquisition.
> 
> I would love to see a good photo of it alongside your green Ranger Motorbike.



I’ll do that at some point Justin.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 27, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Congratulations!
> If Bob U. did the resto, send him an inquiry on its provenance.
> @bobcycles



Thanks for the heads up on Bob U, I sent him a text.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 27, 2019)

That is one beautiful bike!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is a picture of it in my basement


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 27, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> Here is a picture of it in my basement
> 
> It was yours!!  Sending a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 28, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 28, 2019)

I can only imagine the excitement some kid would have had finding this under the Christmas tree in the late 1930's. Makes me feel like a kid just looking at it!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 28, 2019)

SWEET!
A REALLY NCIE BIKE!
DID YOU HAVE TO TAKE A SECOND MORTGAGE OUT ON YOUR HOUSE?


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 28, 2019)

I agree..... I can't imagine what it must have been like for a kid to get this in the 30's!  Given the limited number, it's very awesome to see photos of this unique survivor


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 29, 2019)

i dont know if i could buy any other bike after owning one of these.. let alone how anything else would compare. wow just wow


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 2, 2019)

So cool. cant wait to finish my '40 hanging tank canti!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the compliments guys.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 4, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> So cool. cant wait to finish my '40 hanging tank canti!!




Ditto.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------

